# كيفية ملئ استمارة التقدم لامتحان pmp وملئ بيانات سنوات الخبرة



## ahme_1900 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعدة فى كيفية ملئ استمارة التقدم لامتحان pmp وملئ بيانات سنوات الخبرة فى intiating , plan, excuting,...


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز سوف انشئ موضوع يشرح كيفية ملئ شيت ساعات الخبرة لل pmp مرفق معه بعض النماذج للمناقشة وشكرا


----------



## م/ نجم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

وكأنك تقرأ أفكاري ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ياريت م / عصام رزق محمد , ويجزيك الله كل خير 
م/ عصام عبد المنعم , لقد سألت نفس السؤال من قبل علي رابط الفيس بوك الموضوع , ووجدت الرد بسطحية ولم أستفد منه شيئا


----------



## sang (2 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا الملف ستجد فيه ضالتك ان شاء الله .. ولو واجهتك مشكلة لا تتردد في السؤال


----------



## moneermairgani (6 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asdaswan (24 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر 
فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------

